# Senior or BHFS for the LAS Classic.......



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I've shot pins since the beginning of time.........
> BUT I shot a couple of freestyle gear in ASA tournaments in K45. Sooooooo, shoot one spot tournament in Senior with freestyle gear or just start off the year with BHFS setup? Or shoot Senior at the LAS Classic using BHFS gear............ Or shoot Senior with BHFS gear using a lens?
> 
> I'm very comfortable getting beat down by old geezers or youngsters. Though it seems the old guys actually 'strut" a bit more than the youngsters if they shoot half way decent which I find annoying. BUT the youngsters really hate getting beat by an old guy.........which I find enjoyable. I think I may have just talked myself into smacking down some youngsters for at least one more year..................
> ...


remember that old age & treachery will always over come youth & skill


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

brtesite said:


> remember that old age & treachery will always over come youth & skill


EXACTLY! 
I'm assuming you are recommending I shoot in the "youth" class where my senior skills and experience will be of great value in helping the kids implode. I don't think I've honed my "game" well enough to actually compete at the Senior level......


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> EXACTLY!
> I'm assuming you are recommending I shoot in the "youth" class where my senior skills and experience will be of great value in helping the kids implode. I don't think I've honed my "game" well enough to actually compete at the Senior level......


yes, & remember that youth is wasted on the young


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I say you step up and beat up the old guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

id say either way make sure you bring yer lucky charms.:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

va MTN MAN said:


> id say either way make sure you bring yer lucky charms.:wink:


Always! 
View attachment 1497796


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you really 50 now i remember you were just a wee little lad following pop around. Oh wait that was last year.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Shoot Senior if you have graduated! Your score will beat whatever score is lower across the board.

You should experiment with a higher magnification Darkside sight just to zero in that x a little better. 
I'm rootin for you "Old Timer" ! :becky:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Vance, I have the gear. I shot a couple of K45 ASA shoots. I have a CBE Quad lite, a CBE Tek-Target and an LP light. I have a small and a large sight housing. I have a couple of low power lens. 
However, I have no idea what the pin and target will look like indoors on a Vegas face as all I've done is shoot 3D. I guess I better get it set up so I can at least figure out what I can and can not see!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> EXACTLY!
> I'm assuming you are recommending I shoot in the "youth" class where my senior skills and experience will be of great value in helping the kids implode. I don't think I've honed my "game" well enough to actually compete at the Senior level......


My wife keeps claiming that I'm in my second child-hood. Thus, I'm thinking of writing up an agenda item to create the new, Senior CUB division! Shoot from a distance of 10 yards, 6 arrows and score the best 5. Age 65 and over, wearing of prescription glasses with bifocals or tri-focals is required, poundage limit of 45# peak weight max, but other than that, shoot whatcha brung. Use of magnifying glasses for writing down scores on scorecards is mandatory, and the magnifying glasses are provided by the host.

Tom D.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Vance, I have the gear. I shot a couple of K45 ASA shoots. I have a CBE Quad lite, a CBE Tek-Target and an LP light. I have a small and a large sight housing. I have a couple of low power lens.
> However, I have no idea what the pin and target will look like indoors on a Vegas face as all I've done is shoot 3D. I guess I better get it set up so I can at least figure out what I can and can not see!


At LAS they won't distinguish pins from scopes in the Senior Class. You will be shooting against dark side specialists. Get a 6x lense with a black dot and use a clairifier. Like shooting a rifle. (it's what I've heard)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> At LAS they won't distinguish pins from scopes in the Senior Class. You will be shooting against dark side specialists. Get a 6x lense with a black dot and use a clairifier. Like shooting a rifle. (it's what I've heard)



Man that's a lot of power for a guy that is a lifer for the most part in pins. I wouldn't use anything stronger then a 4X. 

Maybe I will come down one weekend for some deer shooting and bring a FV Verde+ for him to play with.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> Man that's a lot of power for a guy that is a lifer for the most part in pins. I wouldn't use anything stronger then a 4X.
> 
> Maybe I will come down one weekend for some deer shooting and bring a FV Verde+ for him to play with.


There you Go Kent; Darth himself has spoken. (that was too easy)


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> At LAS they won't distinguish pins from scopes in the Senior Class. You will be shooting against dark side specialists. Get a 6x lense with a black dot and use a clairifier. Like shooting a rifle. (it's what I've heard)


hard to beat a good scope i like seeing what im missing lol . but i like pins because i dont see all of the movement. i would stay with the pins kent .nothing is better then setting f/s shooters down w pins:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kade said:


> Man that's a lot of power for a guy that is a lifer for the most part in pins. I wouldn't use anything stronger then a 4X.
> 
> Maybe I will come down one weekend for some deer shooting and bring a FV Verde+ for him to play with.



Come on down! The whack and stack is on!



bopo2 said:


> hard to beat a good scope i like seeing what im missing lol . but i like pins because i dont see all of the movement. i would stay with the pins kent .nothing is better then setting f/s shooters down w pins:wink:


Whether I use a pin or a dot I will be using a lens. :wink: I've been lucky a time or 2 sitting freestylers down using with pins.........


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Just need to get my schedule straight and figure out which days to take off.


----------

